# How's Seneca lake looking for fishing this weekend?



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

Hopping with all the rain I can get out to fish.


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Lake will be high and extremely muddy.


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Right now the lake is 1 ft above summer pool. This evening water color was clear and no mud in sight. It would be very fishable for the next few days. The only way the dam end would get muddy is when the corp will open the gates and rip the spillway sucking the upper end water down. I'd comfortably say that from the twin islands down to the dam would be fishable.


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Greg McQuaid (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm headed there tomorrow! wonder what the shallows look like?


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

Water looked great Saturday. The weather was cold.


----------



## Greg McQuaid (Jun 28, 2016)

Yea I was there also Sparkywest28. Water had good color to it. Thanks


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

Do u think it will be muddy this weekend?


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

The corp has been running the spillway bank full. I'm sure it's bringing some of the mud down from the upper ends. But looking from the dam everything still looks good as of 11 am today.


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

Is it still looking good?


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

I went across the dam a little while ago. I did see some mud working down from the twin islands but that's about as far as it has gotten. The lake is only 3 tenths high right now the corp dropped the spillway a little. I don't think the whole lake will be mud. I'm fishing it on Sunday


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

Awesome info G3. Hopefully I can help you sometime . Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2017)

Heading down tomorrow morning. Anyone catching saugeyes?


----------

